# Mayan Palace Buenos Aires??



## Linda74 (Dec 11, 2007)

I know this should be elsewhere but figured that the MP knowledge is on this board.  Does anyone know if the Mayan Palace is building in Buenos Aires?  And if they have when it might be completed??  Did not do an owner's update when we were there and my daughter would love to go there for her honeymoon next Oct. 2008.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## mlbyron (Dec 11, 2007)

our new magazine just came yesterday, this is what it says:
IQ Grand Mayan Hotel will be located in Puerto Madero.
they are "finalizing the construction permits to start 
building spring 2008.   the first capital-city destination hotel.


----------



## PeelBoy (Dec 11, 2007)

So, will it be a hotel with studio and no kitchen facilities?


----------



## mlbyron (Dec 12, 2007)

thats about all it said.  there is a picture, a square 6 story
kind of thing that you would find downtown.
I am not sure what IQ means, it must be hotel version of Mayans.  it does say its an up coming  prime, prestigious  area and will offer guests the most self-indulgent restraurants,rejuvenating spa and lavish rooms.


----------



## carbero (Dec 31, 2007)

Linda74 said:


> I know this should be elsewhere but figured that the MP knowledge is on this board.  Does anyone know if the Mayan Palace is building in Buenos Aires?  And if they have when it might be completed??  Did not do an owner's update when we were there and my daughter would love to go there for her honeymoon next Oct. 2008.  Thanks!!!!


We were in Buenos Aires about 2 years ago, and Puerto Madera was one of the most chic and up-and-coming areas of the city.  It is a rehab/gentrification of an old port site, with excellent seafood restaurants, shopping and condominiums on the water.  My concern is that Mayan Palaces may be naming this the "IQ" for a good reason. It might turn out to be a new line of timeshares (read upgrade, and more $$$$).  They haven't yet explained whether this is a new "line" or simply another Mayan Palace or Grand Mayan.  I also haven't heard whether Mayan Palace/Grand Mayan owners can consider this an alternative site in their own membership circle.  Time will tell...


----------



## pittle (Dec 31, 2007)

The Group Mayan consists of several division - real estate division (Mayan Lakes & Mayan Island), timeshare division (SG, MP, GM), and the IQ Hotel division.  They have had IQ on their website for a long time and it always says IQ Hotels, but never any detail on the web page. Buenos Aires may be the first.  

When we were in Puerto Penasco (late Oct. 2007) we took the tour of the Mayan Lakes that they are building.  The condo salesman mentioned that the Mayan Resorts were going to build another level of timeshare resorts in a few years - he called it LUX.  He also said there were plans to build a hotel at the Beach Club next to the MP - there is a big Beach Club sign.  I overheard a salesman talking to some people that he stopped to see at the pool in Acapulco last month and he said something about a new villa concept that he wanted to talk to them about.  Who knows, they make plans and change them all the time.

Since they are just starting the GM (IQ Hotel) in Buenos Aires, I would not count on it being finished before November 2009.


----------



## Mydogs2big (Jan 1, 2008)

We too were told that they would soon be having another step up from the Grand Mayan.  (I hope it is just the all year condos)

I think it would be kind of a rip if they tell you that they have plans to build in many more places and you will own at all future resorts as well, and then they make them different.

But that hasn't happened yet, (look at Los Cabos) and they are building their reputation right now. I'm sure with all the new age of information out there as well as having many places to go being a sales feature they will want to add it to their growing list of places to go.

At least I hope.  Plus Buenos Aires is listed as a place where Grand Mayan is coming soon.  (on the back of the new Mayan Sun)

And just to toot their horn, they rebuilt new Mayan Palaces in Acapulco at no extra cost to owners!  Can anyone tell me what's great about Acapulco?

Also, the new Grand Mayan Riviera Maya exclusive adults only pool by the ocean?  Just a few years ago the area around Playa Del Carmen had quite a European flavor as many women spent time on the beach topless.  I was told that it was against Mexican law, but was an accepted practice of the tourists.

Can't help but wonder?


----------



## CDNtw (Jun 13, 2008)

*Mayan resorts*

The response one person gave about IQ is correct.  This will be a new level of "hotel" that the Mayan group is offering, though I'm not certain it will not be a timeshare.
To answer the one question about the Luxe.  Grupo Mayan has already built a few of the Grand Luxe "villas" in Nuevo Vallarta adjacent to the Mayan Palace and Grand Mayan on the same properties.  These are close to the beach and the rooms are expansive with even larger balconies than the Grand Mayan.  Grupo Mayan was attempting to buy property adjacent to their Mazatlan location to afford development of the Grand Luxe there as well.An additional selling feature they are using to hook people in is that ownership with a Grand Luxe will include unlimited golf at no additional cost beyond your initial purchase cost.  They figure they are going to attract a lot of golfers .... who know if they will.  How they will do this in Mazatlan with a Grand Luxe is beyond me as they have no affiliation with any golf course in town.
As usual, the sales staff blow a lot of hot air, but sometimes some truth can be found through the haze.
I'm still waiting to see if any Costa Rica or Hawaii property is purchased with construction soon to follow.


----------



## larrywaetzman (Mar 23, 2009)

*Mayan Resorts in Buenos Aires and Cabo*

I can confirm that Mayan Resorts is building a resort in Buenos Aires and it will definitely be a Grand Mayan, which is their upscale time share line (for now.)  It is much more than a hotel.  I was last told that it was supposed to open in late 2009 and, as a Grand Mayan member, I wanted to stay there prior to a South American cruise that I'm taking from Buenos Aires in February 2010.  I called Mayan today and confirmed that it is still under construction, but they will not give an opening date and are not taking reservations.  Since I want to use frequent flyer miles and have to book my flight well in advance to assure availability, I booked a back-up unit in the same neighborhood through the Registry Collection.  (They accepted the lock-out studio unit for the exchange, so my wife & I can still use the 1 bedroom unit if the Grand Mayan Buenos Aires opens in time.)

In any event, I was at the Grand Mayan in Cabo in January and took their "owner update" offer.  I successfully resisted the sales pitch and took the goodies offered.  The rep confirmed that the facility in Buenos Aires will be the last Grand Mayan. They are building a new line called "Bliss," which appears to be a marketing ploy to get members to upgrade.  However, the units are very similar to the Grand Mayan units and the the only difference I could discern for a "mucho dinero" upgrade price was that Bliss will offer free internet in the suites.  (Grand Mayan charges for in-room internet, but there is a free WiFi in the lobby.)  I'll stick with the Grand Mayan.

The Grand Mayan in Cabo is smaller than their other properties, but I enjoyed it.  It's on the water and every unit has a view of the Sea of Coretz.  Ocean swimming is not recommended due to strong rip-tides but the pools are delightful and there's no problem walking along the water's edge.   Its a safe 15-20 minute walk to the town of San José del Cabo, which has great shopping and restaurants. Don't miss Don Ermilliano's for the best authentic Mexican food and a great atmosphere.  The better known Cabo San Lucas is 30 km away by bus or taxi (you don't need to rent a car), but it's basically a marina surrounded by malls and discos for the super rich.  The older city beyond that does not have much to offer.  Definitely visit it once or twice on your visit (that's where most of the boat trips leave from), but do yourself a favor and stay in San José del Cabo.


----------



## Monica (Mar 24, 2009)

I've been told something else.  I was told it's in the exclusive Marina area and will not be a time share, but a very upscale facility.  What's their highest now, Elite?  Anyway, I was told it's the creme-de-la-creme and will be very exclusive.

I specifically told it would *not* be a Grand Mayan (I knew it wouldn't be a Mayan Palace, so didn't even ask.)

Supposedly, I heard from a mutual friend of Sr. Chavez's it's in his favorite part of Buenos Aires.

Who knows w/ these sales reps.  They'll say anything.  I'm so glad I own, but we'll never upgrade except thru resale if we feel the need.


----------



## Mydogs2big (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes, you were told...but I have it in writing that there will be a new Grand Mayan coming soon to Buenos Aires.

I believe the information given in writing by the resort.

I certainly hope they did not willfully deceive their owners and prospective owners.

A lot of ideas get thrown around by the sales force that may or may not happen, but I can't imagine that the resort would publish such news.


----------



## pittle (Mar 27, 2009)

I dug out my trusty Good News and  Mayan Sun booklets.  The June 2006 issue had pictures of Argentina on the cover and inside pages, but said they were building a "brilliant new concept" in Puerto Madero, Argentina.  The early 2007 issue, said that they would start construction on The Grand Mayan, Buenos, Aries, Argentina.  The Spring 2008 issue shows a drawing of the proposed building - no GM blaconies with plunge pools.  It is called the IQ Grand Mayan - a world class hotel.  I guess we will just have to wait and see what it turns out to be.


----------



## Monica (Apr 1, 2009)

Pittle, Yes, that's it!  That's the same info Sr. Chavez's friend told me.  The area in BA is very exclusive.  And expensive. 

Yes, we'll have to wait and see.


----------

